# Interesting wels pic



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Found this posted in a Fark thread: 









-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats not even full adult!

thanks for posting man.. these are one of my FAVS.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

holy crap, that is a good dentist


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what is that


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its a silurus glanis or wels catfish as stated above they get big real big and are a sport fish in the UK and europe.

heres a link

http://xvella.free.fr/photos-eng.php?size=1&menu=1&cntp=1

dixon


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

He better hope that fish isnt too hungry. That bald head would make a nice snack


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what rank are they in terms of largest freshwater fish?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> what rank are they in terms of largest freshwater fish?


 *# 1*


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I thought Arapaima gigas was the largest


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hmm

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...eciesname=gigas

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...ciesname=glanis


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

ahhhh...fish breath


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

who here has heard of noodling, where you go to a southern state, get drunk and go in a lake and stick your hands in holes under the water and have catfish bite your arm??


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nope, Glanis is the largest.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..that a very nice shot..probably dead...i would go sticking my head into a fish like that..nerve reflex..lol..swap..


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

the sad thing is, the hair he has left looks fake










Thanks for sharing, i love pics like these


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i replyed to this b4 saying fake head but someone deleted it

anywyas yess the skin puigments and wrinkles and hairs fdont mach hence its a fake head or computer imaged


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

who cares if its fake.. an adult glanis could easily fit more then half an adult mans body in his mouth.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

illnino said:


> who here has heard of noodling, where you go to a southern state, get drunk and go in a lake and stick your hands in holes under the water and have catfish bite your arm??


 i heard of this there something about on this site somewere, thats some funny

sh*t


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

illnino said:


> who here has heard of noodling, where you go to a southern state, get drunk and go in a lake and stick your hands in holes under the water and have catfish bite your arm??


 i have seen the program on that there a bunch of mad mofos
dixon


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

when my dad lived in louisiana he brought hopme an article about a big ass channel cat biting a amns arm and dragging him into a 30ft deep hole and the man died from drowning.....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> when my dad lived in louisiana he brought hopme an article about a big ass channel cat biting a amns arm and dragging him into a 30ft deep hole and the man died from drowning.....


 i dont know about that.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> con man said:
> 
> 
> > when my dad lived in louisiana he brought hopme an article about a big ass channel cat biting a amns arm and dragging him into a 30ft deep hole and the man died from drowning.....
> ...


 wouldnt be the first time a fish has done a crazy thing!!! i remember when dolphins walked on shore and stabbed a man to death with their bare fists... i mean... that just what i remember though....

I call your bluff sir.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i thought sturgeon wre the larges fresh water fish , locally in the frasier river ppl back in the early 1900's caught sturgeon over 25 feet in length


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

micus said:


> i thought sturgeon wre the larges fresh water fish , locally in the frasier river ppl back in the early 1900's caught sturgeon over 25 feet in length


 25 feet huh? size of an adult great white shark?

yes sturgeon get huge, the largest sturgeon is the beluga sturgeon, Huso huso. but this fish travels into Salt water aswell. i would not call it a True Freshwater fish.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

That pic is crazy!


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

The biggest freshwater fish is "husa-husa" in russian "Beluga"
The biggest fish caught was 1500kg


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

they live for long perriods of time in the ocean..

are you saying a salmon is a true freshwater fish aswell?


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

as far as it lives in freshwater it can be called freshwater fish








Beluga doesn`t live in ocean, it lives in sea where level of saltiness is low.
This fish won`t survive in ocean`s saltiness


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is nuts


----------



## conv1ct ch1clid (Mar 3, 2004)

wat r u saying a 175 pound man couldnt b takin into 30 ft deep water and drowned by a big ass catfish? i dont think u understand the awesome power these fish posses and there strength is comnpariable to a crocodile


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

conv1ct ch1clid said:


> i dont think u understand the awesome power these fish posses and there strength is comnpariable to a crocodile


 EXCELLENT point. These things are just as big, if not even more massive, than a nice big nile croc


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Neo said:


> This fish won`t survive in ocean`s saltiness


 umm, yes it will.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

conv1ct ch1clid said:


> wat r u saying a 175 pound man couldnt b takin into 30 ft deep water and drowned by a big ass catfish? i dont think u understand the awesome power these fish posses and there strength is comnpariable to a crocodile


 dude, you dip.... this is in louisiana NOT EUROPE... there are NO WELS in louisiana.. bigest catfish in louisiana is the flathead..

sorry but your dad was bullshitting you like most fishermen do.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> conv1ct ch1clid said:
> 
> 
> > wat r u saying a 175 pound man couldnt b takin into 30 ft deep water and drowned by a big ass catfish? i dont think u understand the awesome power these fish posses and there strength is comnpariable to a crocodile
> ...












lets not forget about the crocodiles they found in lake havasu, AZ though~!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

not to be rude but the biggest catfish in lopuisana area is the blue catifish reaching wieghts of 125 pounds and 4-5ft in length


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> not to be rude but the biggest catfish in lopuisana area is the blue catifish reaching wieghts of 125 pounds and 4-5ft in length


 hmm i think your right...

at any rate he did NOT get sucked down by a huge catfish..

giant catfish are NOT in shallow waters... he would have had to gone down to it, let it bite him, then hold him underwater.

BS....


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i rally dont care i just thought id put my 2 cents
lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well technically for the record, a mature wels cat COULD take down a human I'm sure


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> well technically for the record, a mature wels cat COULD take down a human I'm sure


 an adult wels could almost eat an adult human.....

they are known to eat peoples large dogs fetching sticks from the water.

imagine taking your 5 year old to the beach, watching him spalsh around in the shallows... then all of a sudden a giant shadow forms in the water, and your kid disapears.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hahaha, yeah

when you think about it, the only fish with man-eating potential out there who could surpass a wels is a great white shark. Wels get bigger than any other potentially dangerous shark specie I believe.

to further satiate my curiosity, what would # 2 and 3 be, after Wels in terms of Max fish size potential? arapaima and sturgeon?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I donnot consider any sp of sturgeon freshwater... it would be like calling a bull shark a freshwater fish.. when realy they are not..

A gigas would have to be the next.. then B. filimentosum i believe


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

B. filimentosum










is it a pimelodid?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes it is.. the largest.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > well technically for the record, a mature wels cat COULD take down a human I'm sure
> ...


 I read a while back that in Europe they were tying kittens to the end of lines to use as bait for Wel's catfish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yes.. there is 1 thing a wels cannot pass up.. and that is live food..

NO catfish can pass up live foods... infact its the best method to catch the giant Pim's of SA. Live P's.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

how big is a full grown wells?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> B. filimentosum
> 
> 
> 
> ...










holy crap
that will be enough for for 2 days


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

con man said:


> how big is a full grown wells?


 according to FishBase.com, 16 feet or 500 centimeters


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

damn u neeed a wench (the thing u use to tow stuff and reel in cars and wat not not sure bout spelling)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I was just looking through the Guinness book of world records today and according to the book of world records the largest fresh water fish it the Mekong Catfish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> I was just looking through the Guinness book of world records today and according to the book of world records the largest fresh water fish it the Mekong Catfish.


 http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...eciesname=gigas
It only grows 300 cm according to FishBase.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...me=filamentosum
gets 360 cm


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Some more giant f/w fish, dug up in fishbase:

- White sturgeon
White Sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus) - 610cm. (!!!)

















- http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...esname=dauricus
Kaluga Sturgeon (Huso dauricus) - 560cm.

- http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...peciesname=huso
Beluga Sturgeon (Huso huso) - 500cm.

- http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...eciesname=gigas
Arapaima gigas - 450cm.

- http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...us%20oxyrinchus
Atlantic Sturgeon - 430cm.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I knew it wasn’t the largest p45 but it was just weird to see the Guinness book had it wrong.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i dislike ppl that catch big sturgeons because something thats been around for 100+ years deserves to b freeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what about those man eating catfish...mystil wieki(sp)


----------

